# Reef stocking guidlines



## Scottyb442 (Dec 30, 2011)

I was looking for input on maximum stock levels for a 37 gal. reef with 36 - 38 lbs of live rock. currently the tank is home to 
spotted cardinal
6 line wrasse
frefish goby
yellow headed jaw fish
royal gramma
2 emerald crabs
2 peppermint shrimp
12-15 blueand scarlet hermit crabs
as well as 5 or 6 small coral frags
I would like to add a flame angel and a mandarin goby at some point as well as more corals. an input would be appreciated*c/p*


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

You'd be able to get those fish in there. Got a good skimmer? Also, as you probably know, hope your tank is mature enough to have a mess of PODS in there to feed your Mandarin, or hope that you it'll take other food. 
Good luck.
*rotating smile


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

You have reached the maximum stocking level for a reef tank. Do not add any more animals, especially Coral. You are in danger of generating high Nitrate levels that could kill your Coral, Gramma, Shrimp and Crabs..


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

NeonShark666 said:


> You have reached the maximum stocking level for a reef tank. Do not add any more animals, especially Coral. You are in danger of generating high Nitrate levels that could kill your Coral, Gramma, Shrimp and Crabs..


Big skimmer would take care of the extra load.


----------



## Scottyb442 (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm getting the skimmer before anything else goes in. and I am going to wait for the tank to mature before I get the mandarin. as of right now all my parameters are good and staying steady.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Get 2 thumbs up from me!!!
You can feed the tank PODS, for a Mandarin, they sell em.
*cool-dude


----------



## straydog (May 14, 2011)

There could be problems with the two fish you are considering. The angels can be hit or miss on nipping corals. My red line angel nips but I only keep mushrooms so it is no big deal so far. The manderin may have too much competition for the pods with the fish you already have. Also keep a close eye on the 6line when you add more fish they can be mean to new additions to the tank and are usually best behaved if added last.


----------



## Scottyb442 (Dec 30, 2011)

so far so good on the 6 line. he hasn't really shown any aggression when I have added fish. I know the angels can be coral nippers. Is there any way around this or just shot in the dark? thanks for the heads up on the mandarin competition for food, I was unaware.


----------



## straydog (May 14, 2011)

From what I've seen and heard from others the angel are all a try and see type fish. Some people can keep them for years and never have trouble from them till one day something snaps and they start nipping. They is always a chance of it. Just depends if you are willing to take the chance on it or not. If not the flame hawk might be an alternative they are good with corals, close to the same color, and usually good with other fish in the tank if they are the same size or slightly smaller than the fish already in the tank.


----------

